# Apache Site Counters and Geographical Visitors?



## klabacita (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

 Could someone point me to a package that could provide a visitor counter and display from which country my visitor came? For Apache 2.x.

 Thanks.


----------



## chatwizrd (Jun 6, 2013)

http://awstats.sourceforge.net/

www/awstats


----------



## klabacita (Jun 6, 2013)

I will give it a try, thanks @chatwizrd.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 6, 2013)

klabacita said:
			
		

> Could some one point me a package that could give a visitor counter and give from where country my visitor came?


I'm a bit confused here.

If you meant a statistic package so that you can look how many visitors your website gets and where they all came from then yeah, www/awstats or maybe also www/webalizer.

But if you're referring to some code which you can use to put on your own website (homepage counter or a hit counter) then these two ports won't really suffice I think.


----------



## klabacita (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not a programmer, I need to know how many visitors visit a page and from which countries they came. Looks like both packages will help me right?

Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, then the above two are all you need.


----------

